# Ejercicio para la facu - Programacion con el PIC



## renga73 (Jun 22, 2006)

Dice asi: 
hacer un programa en C para pic tal q haga girar un motor paso a paso con secuencia 3,6,12,9 tal que el mismo gire 10 pasos para un lado y pasos para el otro continuamente (las fases del motro estan controladas por el PORTB en las lineas RA0 y RA3)
Gracias


----------



## neutron0607 (Sep 26, 2006)

para una aplicacion tan sencilla te es mas facil hacerlo en asembler que en C, si no sabes eso bajate el datasheet del pic ahi viene el set de instrucciones, la logica es del ensamblador si no por ahi hay un libro de Jose Maria Angulo el compilador lo bajas de la pag. de Microchip suerte.


----------



## maunix (Sep 26, 2006)

renga73 dijo:
			
		

> Dice asi:
> hacer un programa en C para pic tal q haga girar un motor paso a paso con secuencia 3,6,12,9 tal que el mismo gire 10 pasos para un lado y pasos para el otro continuamente (las fases del motro estan controladas por el PORTB en las lineas RA0 y RA3)
> Gracias



Si necesitas alguna guía o que te explique alguna duda, estoy a tu disposición siempre que tenga tiempo pero de ninguna manera te haré tu tarea.

Estoy para dar una mano, para guiar si es que conozco el camino o ya lo he recorrido .

Saludos


----------

